# Custom cabguard and lighting on Superduty



## GLS (Nov 22, 2001)

Snow hasn't been flying here, so here are a couple of projects we've been working on recently.

We fabbed up this cabguard yesterday out of 2x3 tube and mesh, shouldn't be breaking any windows now. Also converted the Whelen mini justice bar from magnet to hard mount.


----------



## GLS (Nov 22, 2001)

*And the LED lighting...*

Whelen mini-justice on the rack. 2 Whelen LIN3 modules on the front grille, and 2 LIN3s on the rear corners mounted above the bumper.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

The backrack looks great.

It might be pretty tuff cleaning the back window.


----------



## snow game (Sep 28, 2008)

I like where you hid the led's in the back, good idea. Truck looks great, good luck.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Man that looks awesome!! I like how you made the d rings so you can tie stuff down. When I made mine I mounted it with the normal mounts that go into the stack pockets. But yours looks extremely tuff!


----------



## CAT420 (Feb 14, 2008)

thats looks awesome good job..


----------



## ProSeasons (Nov 30, 2000)

Uhhh, okay, why do all of the custom, garage built back racks look the best?


----------



## Petr51488 (Jan 31, 2005)

Lookin good! You have to drive around with those light on all the time for that plow?


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

That is one of the best fab jobs I have ever seen. looks real sharp and blends in real nice with the truck as a whole. I am going to go with the lin 3 on my next truck I outfit. Good Job.


----------



## fordpsd (Aug 23, 2008)

you did an awesome job. the rack looks great


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

that looks really good man! the rack matches the truck perfectly!!


----------



## MattyK (Dec 16, 2008)

damn fine job you've done there. i want to get some of the LIN3's for my truck. pretty impressive, nice job


----------



## Petr51488 (Jan 31, 2005)

Are you going to paint it black? or leave the primer on it?


----------



## GLS (Nov 22, 2001)

Thanks for all the comments.

Cleaning the back window should be alright, power washer will get it.

Honestly, this custom rack probably cost more than going to buy a manufactured one. But we couldn't find anything we liked. So we built it the way we wanted it.

Not really sure what you mean about lights on all the time with the plow? We run the lights while we are plowing, and if we are ever parked on a busy road/backing onto a busy road.

That is the final color, it is not primer. It is a dark gray, it is supposed to blend in with the two-tone paint. I like it


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

When you want to build something custom you can't worry about price. If you count all your time and money spent there is no way it will be cheaper then buying. They are making thousands and you are trying to produce one.

On the up side it is nice to have something different then everyone else. The color looks great.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

thats awesome very nice work on everything
and i like the color it blens in nicely with the two- tone on the truck


----------



## Petr51488 (Jan 31, 2005)

Sorry, for the lights i ment the mounting setup for the plow. I thought that the newer plows would only show the bottum mounting bracket. I allways see the old plow setups around here driving around with the plow lights hooked up with no plow. With mine, if you take the plow off, everything else comes off... pump, lights, etc.


----------



## flairlandscape (Sep 26, 2007)

Looks good man. How are you liking the truck? Which engine do you prefer? The 6.7 or 6.4?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

GLS;752292 said:


> Not really sure what you mean about lights on all the time with the plow? We run the lights while we are plowing, and if we are ever parked on a busy road/backing onto a busy road.


I think he's referring to the headgear for the blizzards. How the lights stay with the truck similar to the older conventional mounts minus the pump compared to how most other manufacterers have it so just a mount under the bumper is all that is left. The plow and lights come off as one unit verses 2 seperate units with the blizzards.


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

the lighting looks great


----------



## GLS (Nov 22, 2001)

Sorry, didn't know what you meant Yeah, the light towers don't mount to the plow frame on the blizzards due to the lift mechanism. We could easily remove it (2 spring latch pins), it's just easier to leave it when we are using the plows.


6.4L vs. 6.7L: time will tell...I like how the cummins feels better. It seems to have more low end power and the transmission is more refined than the torqshift. The powerstroke might have a little more go at higher speeds. But we are happy with both of them. Hopefully we don't have any major problems with either.


----------



## TLB (Jan 19, 2007)

Beautiful work!!!


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

That is an awesome truck and rack! I really like how you did all of your LEDs


----------



## HVAC Guy (Feb 13, 2009)

Looks GREAT Nice Job!


----------



## newlooklandscp (Sep 27, 2005)

looks good. you need some nighthawks thou.


----------



## GLS (Nov 22, 2001)

Thanks!

We want to upgrade the headlights to night sabre II, but three sets is going to run about $1,000, so we've been holding off payup


----------



## riverwalkland (Dec 26, 2007)

nice! any pictolas of the dodge? a white truck and white plow looks nice


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

That's great...sweet truck too.


----------



## HVAC Guy (Feb 13, 2009)

Man, Can't Say It Enough - That Looks Amazing. 

Powder Coated Or Paint?


----------



## GLS (Nov 22, 2001)

Just spray paint.

Here's one of the Dodge:


----------



## redstroker_2002 (Dec 18, 2008)

very nice!!


----------



## newlooklandscp (Sep 27, 2005)

how are the build up working for you. I noticed a set on that dodge? What dealer are you guys using?


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

GLS;751696 said:


> shouldn't be breaking any windows now.


Unless you back into a dumpster at full speed like a broker of mine and bounce your head off the back window. LOL. Looks great BTW,


----------



## GLS (Nov 22, 2001)

Not sure what you mean about buildup? If you are referring to the extenders (carbide curb guards) they have been great so far. They seem to have reduced the wear on the edges, but time will tell.

Our blizzard dealer in the past has been tim wallace in Bolingbrook, but we will NEVER use them again...extemely horrible to deal with, have no respect for the customer. We have ordered some mounts and parts from Tim's Snowplowing in Chicago...he has been good to deal with so far, but still not what I expect out of a dealer.


^^head through window = ouch


----------



## newlooklandscp (Sep 27, 2005)

give me a call I can hook you up with the best dealer in the area. At 2am if you have a problem he will answer the phone and help you. I will PM you my number.


----------



## HVAC Guy (Feb 13, 2009)

GLS;756481 said:


> Not sure what you mean about buildup? If you are referring to the extenders (carbide curb guards) they have been great so far. They seem to have reduced the wear on the edges, but time will tell.
> 
> Our blizzard dealer in the past has been tim wallace in Bolingbrook, but we will NEVER use them again...extemely horrible to deal with, have no respect for the customer. We have ordered some mounts and parts from Tim's Snowplowing in Chicago...he has been good to deal with so far, but still not what I expect out of a dealer.
> 
> ^^head through window = ouch


I Never Like To Slam Anyone But I Hear You With Tim, As I have Purchased Numerous Equipment From Him. I Sent A Buddy Down To Him To Buy A Plow, He Decided Not To Use My Name. My Buddy Was Treated Like GARBAGE! Because He Was Purchasing A Single Plow. I Was Very Un Happy.. Still Gets My Blood Boiling!

I Have Since Started Ordering My Own Stuff Direct.


----------



## riverwalkland (Dec 26, 2007)

oh lol I didn't know you were the same guy with the white one running the aluminum dump. I do like that set-up but it's to pricey for my tastes.. I'd just run a regular 1 ton dump for the price I think


----------



## ProSeasons (Nov 30, 2000)

THAT'S IT!! I'M MAKIN' A RACK!:realmad:

Boy the coolness factor goes up a few notches when you guys custom fab these racks.

I ARE JEALOUS.


----------



## riverwalkland (Dec 26, 2007)

not a big fan of that one but each to his own


----------



## NJ Plowman (Dec 10, 2003)

Lets see a finished pic...what's all the tabs for?


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

dam,the second one is that is also used for ballast. very nice fab and welding skills imo. alright you got mad skills. but you went overboard lol. heavy duty and functional wins everytime. remember you want to see out that thing lol. ?


----------



## ProSeasons (Nov 30, 2000)

NJ Plowman;770273 said:


> Lets see a finished pic...what's all the tabs for?


I wish!!! But that ain't mine! Some dude on the TDR made that bad boy and I love it!! So I wanted to keep the idea in my head when I started on mine.

The tabs are for LIGHTS! Or so he says.

Riverwalkland, you don't like it?! Really!? I love it. It's so....

....so.....BEEFY.


----------



## ProSeasons (Nov 30, 2000)

IPLOWSNO;770348 said:


> dam,the second one is that is also used for ballast. very nice fab and welding skills imo. alright you got mad skills. but you went overboard lol. heavy duty and functional wins everytime. remember you want to see out that thing lol. ?


LOL!!!!

I hear you, IPLOWSNO! What, you guys ain't never towed a trailer by the headache rack?


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

im going to guess the tabs at the top are for a light bar due to the fact the they are at the same level as the rest of the top. as for the other tabs im going to say back up lights, im guessing the fab guy just wanted everything to look the same. thats a bad a$$ back rackwesport


----------

